# New update on trial of Cymbalta



## Rowe2

I have been taking 30mgs. of Cymbalta since July 2. For the last three days, I am starting to notice less pain and stiffness in the mornings when I get up. I have Fibromyalgia and Rheumatoid Arthritis. The Fibro is much more painful at this point in my life, so I am very pleased this far with the new medication. Before Cymbalta, I was having leg pain often, and my feet hurt in the am. I also notice my depression is lifting. I am having bowel movements more regular and hardly any pain in the bowels. I pray this lasts. We'll see.... I also have noticed something I haven't felt in a long time. Increased libido. I've never taken an antidepressant with that side effect!


----------



## M&M

I am so happy to read your good update, and all the great progress you've made just being on Cymbalta for a short time! This is just fantastic. I hope it just continues the same - and you continue to feel a bit better.And hey, I guess your hubby doesn't mind the side-effects, eh? lol


----------



## Rowe2

LOL M&M..No, he doesn't mind at all and I'm glad to know I'm "normal" for a change, too.


----------



## Jannybitt

Rowe;I'm so happy for you! I'm wondering, though, why your dr is sticking to just the 30mg when you can go up to 60mg, and my dr has a patient with fibro, ibs, and something else I can't remember, oh, depression, and she's on 90mg of Cymbalta. Just a suggestion, but maybe is things are starting to go well, the extra 30mg boost will just be an even bigger help. Hugs to you! Yippee!! I'm so glad it's working!!


----------



## Rowe2

Hi there Janny! Thanks...the doctor started me out on 30mg to see if I would be able to tolerate the medicine. I go back in a week and if things are okay, she is going to bump me to 60. I still like a few days being on it for 30 days. Great hearing from you!


----------



## Rowe2

This is just to good to be true. I know, I know...how long will it last? To be free of pain the way I've been for the last couple of days could just last me a lifetime..LOL...I STRONGLY recommend anyone with IBS symtoms and Fibro pain to at least give this medication a try. Even my fibrofog is clearing. I'm speaking clearer, thinking more easily and the depression has lifted beyond words.I just thought Lexapro and Effexor was my answer, but nothing has by far compared to Cymbalta. Nothing!I'm just not sure if I should stay at 30 mgs., or go up to 60 in another week. PTL!!!!


----------



## Feisty

Yay, Rowe! I'm glad it's working for you.







My Doc increased my dose of Cymbalta to 60 mg. on July 21st. I'm having a mega migraine today, though, and have to resort to Vicodin. Grrrrrrrr. I sure hope the Cymbalta does what it's suppose to do so the migraines become more manageable soon.I will keep you posted.


----------



## Alesis

Thank you for posting this!I have Big D, aka Depression as well as Fibro, GI issues, possible psoratic arthritis, and am currently on Lexapro, Donnatal and Mobic. I would love it if one drug could quell two or even three conditions at once The side-benefit of increased libido would be nice for a change too...especially since I've recently met someone A.


----------



## M&M

Oh Rowe I am so happy that this drug is continuing to work for you! It just goes to show that different anti-depressants will have VERY different results in each patient. And it's great encouragement to never give up, but just keep looking, and eventually you may find a med that works for you.I am so glad this is helping keep your pain levels down, not only that, but your depression is lessening, and you're thinking more clearly! And, as you said, the side-effects of this one are MUCH more palatable for you. I am so glad you tried this drug, and that it's working for you.And on a side note, Hello Alesis, and welcome to the forum! I don't remember seeing you before, so please forgive me if I've already welcomed you previously! Glad to have you with us. I sure hope you'll be able to find something that helps you a little bit more too!


----------



## Rowe2

Welcome to our "home" away from home, Alesis. I also had the Big D before antidepressants, and I also have Fibromyalgia. I'm happy you found us, too.







M&M, I'm am happy to say as each day passes, I'm feeling more like my old self again from the depression. I am finally able to believe in a t.v. commercial after viewing the Cymbalta ad and trying it. The commercial started out "Depression hurts." I didn't understand that statement until I started the medication. I've tried Pamelor, Zoloft, Wellbutrin, Prozac, Effexor, Lexapro and now the Cymbalta. This has been over a period of time since 1996 when I became severely depressed after my husband committed suicide. I never dreamed an antidepressant would help with IBS, but it has.I feel Cymbalta is God sent. In six more days, I'm bumping up to 60 mgs. for maxium results. I still have some fibro days, but they are getting further apart. Fiesty! I pray you get results, too. xoxo


----------

